# Spilo CF?



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

I purchased these as Gold Spilos but later found out from the seller that they were Spilo CF. Now im beginning to think that they are just regular reds. What do you think?


----------



## Forked_Tongue (Feb 20, 2003)

I am under the immpression they are spilo cf since they have what I think are serra specidic genes such as the dorsal fin pushed back, the pointy face and the mean demenior, I also thin that we purchased the fish from the same person









the odd thing is that i have 6 in a 20 gallon that are about 3 inches now and they all get along good...

i still think they are CF tho

but i havent ever had any other fish except pygo so hey take my advice with a grin of salt

also , mine might be bigger but mine have ALOT more red on their gill plates and chest


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

A lot of those look like reds.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Xenon Posted on Apr 24 2003, 02:51 AM
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> A lot of those look like reds.


 Tend to agree without having one in front of me.


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

I'd lay good money on that assumption as well, in these pictures they look identical to when I had my baby natts. But as always hard to do through pictures, enjoy your reds Hollywood.


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

I think hollywood has enough natts on his hands. I thought he was a breeder.

Another thing to think about is that all the pics of spilocf I have seen do not have black terminal band on the tail. MIne dont, however he is much larger then yours. I would be very concerned that perhaps they are just natts.

~Dj


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

baby P. nattereri. Compare for yourself.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

S. spilopleura CF would be confused for S. rhombeus at this stage of the growth, if those fish were that species. These fish are robust in appearance. Therefore (until I receive a specimen to examine), my ID remains the same opinon without bias.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

<~~~~ disappointed

There are a few of us in this same boat.


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

Like I said before I thought that they were spilos, thats what they were being sold to me as.
Like I told everyone before selling them, I was not 100% sure what they were.

Live and learn.

Like I said I am sorry. Just be glad you paid very little for them. I lost lots and lots of money on them...

MAD


----------



## Ron (Mar 27, 2003)

closed, nothing to discuss at this point, unpinned

Ron


----------

